# Missing British short Hair!



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My beautiful British Cream boy has not come home. He managed to get throught his cat flap which had a strong board and a full bag of cat litter up against it!!
He got out approx Thursday 1am onwards.
I know the weather is nice but he has never been out for over 24hrs without returning.
Both of us have walked the streets last night and again at 4am this morning.
I am out of my mind with worry and can't stop crying. I love him so much my heart is breaking.
I have rang the council up and thankfully no cats have been found dead on the local roads.
Later i am going to put posters up and do some door knocking.
He is microchipped and nuetered.
I keep thinking of him locked in somewhere and it's really hurting.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me:crying:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh poor you!

Let's hope (I know it's not nice) but at least if he is locked in someones shed, he is safe and hopefully will come home soon. Good idea about the posters/leaflets through neighbours doors! I hope you find him soon.
x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

My thoughts are with you. Its one of my biggest nightmares. But I am sure he is fine and well and will be home very soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Paws & claws crossed here for a safe & quick return for your escape artist x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my cat i had once went missing for 3 weaks i was out of my mind with worrie but it turned out he liked a old lady up our road and when he walked in her shead she locked the door and came and told us he had been found ever since then he went to see her just make sure you check neighbour sheads and stuff cat like places to hide call him and walk with his fav food or toy and i hope he comes home fingers crossed


----------



## Tig'N'Soot (Nov 16, 2009)

This is so heartbreaking when it happens. My departed Tigger went missing for 48 hours last November and eventually turned up locked in someone's high walled garden. I leafleted and knocked on doors and put posters up. Eventually we were reunited and I am sure you will be soon, but I know how you must feel right now not knowing. 

Keeping all my fingers and toes and kitten and cats claws crossed for a speedy reunion x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh gosh, every cat owner's nightmare. I hope your escape artist will be back soon.

I was once told when my cat had gone missing to only ever shout from one location. Have you rattled treats? A note through people's doors is a great idea.

Since he is microchipped, can you get in touch with them to let them know that he is missing? They then put an alert on the system (well, mine did anyhow).

But as I said, fingers crossed that he will appear soon!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Been through this for a week when mine went missing,think he may have been locked in someones house as he drank from the toilet when he returned,something he had never done before or since.We think someone had gone away not realising he had sneaked in,we had only been in our house for a week and maybe he got confused.But don't give up, we had a happy ending,I hope you do too


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you cat's lost. I do hope he'll be back very soon.
Maybe it's a good idea to wait with calling till it's very quiet outside. Possibly after dark. Take some food outside to rattle. 
My fingers are crossed.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind messages.
We have both been out tonight putting up posters. 4 people know him has a regular visitor to their garden, so hopefully it won't belong till he comes home.
I am now printing off smaller pictures to put through peoples doors.
We've walked along a bypass near to us looking under bushes and long grass and thankfully we haven't found a body. Something we all dread!!
I have put his litter tray outside.
I Just pray that he will come home soon.
Our home is just not the same without him:crying:


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

oh no, it must be like hell for you now  i pray he will come back soon, how sad... i am so sorry but please don't loose your hope. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any news yet x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Any news yet x


Sadly no.
I have just come back from a Gatwick run and all the way back i have been hoping he will be in his chair when i open the door.
My other cream was in his chair and that made me in tears again.
I know it's only the 3rd day butit seems like a life time to me.
Thanks for thinking of me Dally Banjo. If i get any news i will let you know xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im sorry Jill I was hopeing he would be home  everything still crossed here x


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed from me too, really hope he is back very soon, Its a horrible feeling not knowing where they are. Thinking of you and hoping there will be a happy post from you soon.

Jen x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

moandben said:


> Fingers crossed from me too, really hope he is back very soon, Its a horrible feeling not knowing where they are. Thinking of you and hoping there will be a happy post from you soon.
> 
> Jen x


Thank you so much. I am off to put some more posters up at the local shops.
Then later when Hubby comes home from work we are going leafleting and door knocking.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck and I hope you find him. This happened to me in December when Tigger went missing and he was only found 3 weeks ago, we were in bits for 5 months, but it just goes to show that microchipping does work! x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Tiggertots said:


> Good luck and I hope you find him. This happened to me in December when Tigger went missing and he was only found 3 weeks ago, we were in bits for 5 months, but it just goes to show that microchipping does work! x


so glad you found yours. Was he far away from you?
How did you get him back? You poor thing 5 months, it must have been agony for you.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

He was about 25minutes from home, poor soul. Hate to think what he must have went through with the winter we had  Someone seen him and managed to capture him and take him to the vet to get checked for a chip and luckily he was brought back, so don't worry i'm sure he'll be back real soon!


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope he soon comes home, fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope he comes home soon.
Please feel free to join my Facebook group
and post a lost ad.
Pets Lost, Found & Stolen UK | Facebook

Heres some very good advice to help find your cat/kitten if they have gone missing :

1. Posters, Posters, Posters with picture and details with contact number.....hand out to neighbours and anyone you see. Put up in local shops, pubs and supermarkets. Stick to all local lamp posts. (If it rains go and collect them and replace however it's best to put posters in plastic wallets so if it rains they don't go all soggy - the neighbours and council dont mind you putting them up so much that way). Also put one in your and friends cars - it amazing how many people see them this way. Make smaller flyers and push through every letterbox on your streets and the surrounding area. It is a good idea to offer a reward  of course this doesnt have to be money  a box of cho-colates or a bunch of flowers is just as good.

2. Knock on doors and ask neighbours to check their sheds and garages WHILE YOU WAIT  it's surprising how many people say they will check but as soon as the door is closed they forget. Knock on 10 doors either side of your house on both sides of the street.

3. Register him lost at all vets/catteries/rescue homes within a 20mile radius. Follow the link and click on the map to find rescues in your area Cat Rescue Shelters, Sanctuaries and Rehoming Groups - UK 
Cat Rescue Shelters, Adoption Centres and Rehoming Groups across the UK

4. Leave food out and a toy of his

5. Leave out an unwashed item of your clothing

6. Put the contents of your hoover bag on your garden - its full of smells that they will recognise and if doesnt bring him directly to your door will at least hopefully keep him in the area. Alternatively if you have a litter tray that has used put some of the used litter on the garden as this will have familiar smells in it.

7. Contact the local fire brigade and see if they have had to rescue any stuck cats

8. Ask the local children to look - they are great for knowing all the local hidey-holes and love helping. Also have a word with your local post-person and milk man if there is one that delivers in your area. Also try and enlist the help of people walking dogs as they tend to go off road in the fields and parks.

9. Ask the local radio station to announce hes missing and give out a contact number

10. Put an advert in the local paper

11. Contact your local environmental services dept (bin men) they keep a log of all animals picked on the roadside ... I know this is not a pleasant call to make and hopefully it will come back as negative.

12. Go out after dark when it is quieter with a friend / partner and walk round the local area gently calling every so often (give him a chance to answer you). Keep talking as you walk round that way if he is in the area he will hear you.

13. When you talk to vets and rescues, ask them about any known local feral colonies and where they are based. If Kitty has been missing for more than a few days s/he might have wandered further afield and might be hanging round near a colony for security (safety in numbers) and company. If vets/rescues know locations of colonies, these might be useful to get some ideas of where to start looking.

14. If you have Pet Insurance check your policy to see if they will assist with advertising costs or reward costs for a lost cat. Some policies cover as much as £1000 of local advertising and upto £500 reward.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for all your help.
I am trying to keep my chin up but it's very hard.
I have just delivered some leaflets through the doors and i have had a response.
Somebody saw him midday sitting under one of her bushes in the front garden, which is in the next street to us. I have been round, but of course he isn't there. I searched their garden and they said that if they see him again they will try and catch him.
We have just had a heavy shower so i hope he will soon give up his wild side and come home!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

My fingers are still firmly crossed that he will be back very shortly!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

jill3 said:


> Thank you for all your help.
> I am trying to keep my chin up but it's very hard.
> I have just delivered some leaflets through the doors and i have had a response.
> Somebody saw him midday sitting under one of her bushes in the front garden, which is in the next street to us. I have been round, but of course he isn't there. I searched their garden and they said that if they see him again they will try and catch him.
> We have just had a heavy shower so i hope he will soon give up his wild side and come home!


Good news that there has been a sighting - just a shame that you couldn't find him following that.

My (previously unwritten) thoughts were that as a BSH he may have been stolen after his escape. The sighting prooves this is wrong.

Is he microchipped - just thinking that if someone managed to catch him & take him to a vet then he would be id'd.

Fingers & paws crossed he comes home soon.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

I Hope and Pray that Your Boy is not far away, And He will be back with You soon. Our Fingers are crossed for you. 

Come Home little man. Your Loved and missed very much.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Good news that there has been a sighting - just a shame that you couldn't find him following that.
> 
> My (previously unwritten) thoughts were that as a BSH he may have been stolen after his escape. The sighting prooves this is wrong.
> 
> ...


 It was only a sighting and there is another creamy coloured cat in the area so i'm hoping she didn't get the two mixed up!
On my leaflets and posters i have not put he's a BSH just a cream/fawn cat.
We do live in a quiet area so i don't think he's been stolen. He is chipped.
Been out again for a at 4am and 7am for a walk round but nothing. I am thinking now somebody may have gone away for the bank Holiday and he's crept in their house.
Going out again putting some more leaflets through doors.
When my little Pudding comes back he will be grounded!! (for a few weeks!)


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Good news that there has been a sighting - just a shame that you couldn't find him following that.
> 
> My (previously unwritten) thoughts were that as a BSH he may have been stolen after his escape. The sighting prooves this is wrong.
> 
> ...


Also on my leaflets and posters i put that he has a heart condition and need to find ASAP. He does have a heart murmur so it's not all porkies! Just thought if anybody has got him and wants him they might think differently about the vets bills.


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats a good idea, I hope your little boy comes home, i have an idea how you feel as our boy (british shor hair too) was out much longer than usual and we all got verry worried, at abut 9pm he came home dripping wet from the belly down, we think he fell in next doors pond!! I have my fingers crossed For you and your baby. xx :crying:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you poor thing, i know how you must be feeling, it happpened to me years ago, fingers crossed he comes home soon xxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for all your messages. It really does help. Being able to come on here is a God sent i think if it wasn't for this site i would be feeling worse than what i do now.
The only good thing so far is there have been no reported cats killed on the roads near to us.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Have you checked the chip site? Mine has an automated sending out an email for a cat reported lost within a 30 mile radius of your postcode.

Also ring as many vet practices and local rescues within a 10-15 mile radius around you so that they are aware of a lost cat. It may be a condition of your insurance (again details on the website).


As to your siting: A helpful tip was to take the dust from your hoover bag and leave a trail back to your home. I know it sounds daft but your cat's scent is in that bag (cat hairs, skin flakes etc) and it could help him find his way home.

I am pretty sure it helped my cat find its way home when lost in woods 2 roads up from my house.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Janee said:


> Have you checked the chip site? Mine has an automated sending out an email for a cat reported lost within a 30 mile radius of your postcode.
> 
> Also ring as many vet practices and local rescues within a 10-15 mile radius around you so that they are aware of a lost cat. It may be a condition of your insurance (again details on the website).
> 
> ...


Thanks Janee. I will try the chip site tonight and later when it's dark do the hoover bag thing.
Trouble is we live in a cul de sac and it seems that he's been covering a large area. 
I have just put another 20 posters up and delivered more leaflets and also got some kids interested in looking for him.
I live in hope!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When one of my cats went missing years ago I told the local kids that there was a £10 reward if they found him and a week later one found him, best £10 Ive ever spent, I hope he comes home safe and sound soon.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> When one of my cats went missing years ago I told the local kids that there was a £10 reward if they found him and a week later one found him, best £10 Ive ever spent, I hope he comes home safe and sound soon.


That's a Good idea, But £10, I think you would have To Add another Zero to that Figure To get Today's Kids on The case.

Seriously Though I Think -and hope- he is not too far away, And You get him back soon. Keep us posted. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Any news??


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> Any news??


Sadly no. Not one phone call.
I am just hoping that after the bank holiday he might turn up. If he's locked in somewhere i know time is running short and that's really getting to me.
On the other hand people have been saying that they can go away for weeks and just turn up. So we live in hope.
Tonight now the wind has gone i'm going to empty the hoover bag out near where we live see if that helps.
Thanks for thinking of us it is a comfort. x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hopefully he will be home soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Jill I so hoped he would be home now, has he had the snip? x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh Jill I so hoped he would be home now, has he had the snip? x


yes he has had the snip.
He seems to have been a regular visitor to peoples gardens all over the surrounding area where we live.
He really loved to go out at night, thats why i use to put something up against the cat flap to stop him but he still managed to get out.
Do you thing some cats still have the instinct to roam even when they've had the snip?
Although we have had him 14months the previous owner just let him roam free day or night and now i wonder if it's in his blood.
There will be some big changes for him when he decides to turn up.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry dont know  I would'nt think so as the urge should be gone but if he has been used to it & with the work he put into escapeing who knows what goes on in their heads  I hope he has'nt gone far & hopefully your posters will be seen more tomorrow with everyone back at work x


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

Just to make you feel slightly better, my parents ginger tom Fred went missing they had him since he was 1 and now he is 14, his usual routine nothing changed apart from when they let him out one morning he never came home. Searching all over, leaflets, calling every vet you name it they did it.
One morning 14 weeks later he was sat at the back door like nothing had happened! they couldn't believe it!
Fingers crossed the same will happen for you.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Really hope your boy is home soon - keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Becksie said:


> Just to make you feel slightly better, my parents ginger tom Fred went missing they had him since he was 1 and now he is 14, his usual routine nothing changed apart from when they let him out one morning he never came home. Searching all over, leaflets, calling every vet you name it they did it.
> One morning 14 weeks later he was sat at the back door like nothing had happened! they couldn't believe it!
> Fingers crossed the same will happen for you.


 Thanks Becksie.
I have just heard similar from a lady a few streets away. Her ginger went missing January 2009 and turned July 2009. Where do they go. I just wish they could Talk.
I am trying to keep busy but he's on my mind all the time


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Really hope your boy is home soon - keeping everything crossed xxx


Thank you Suzy. Just going on another walk with my stick in the rain looking under bushes. Hate doing this but have too. xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Thank you Suzy. Just going on another walk with my stick in the rain looking under bushes. Hate doing this but have too. xx


I would be the same - I always fret when my Jinks is out too long - take some of his favourite treats too to shake when u walking about - might lurr him dont give up hope im sure he will be home soon xxx


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

you're so strong and doing the best you can for him now - i don't know how i'd cope with it if it was me. don't give up & i will prey for you and him being together again soon (very very soon).. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

miholove said:


> you're so strong and doing the best you can for him now - i don't know how i'd cope with it if it was me. don't give up & i will prey for you and him being together again soon (very very soon).. x


Thanks miholove. It will be a week soon and i am feeling very low today. Not one phone call.
Will do some more phoning catteries etc today and thinking now of putting a picture of him in the Leicester mercury. I will go to the end of the earth to get him back.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

my thoughts are with you Jill.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Please don't give up,I know a week seems like an eternity,my Scamp was missing for a week,like you I was getting to the point where I thought I would never see him again,I had a happy ending I really hope you do too.I just hope if he is shut in somewhere that the people come home soon or someone hears him.I check everyday hoping you have good news,my thoughts are with you


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Jill i am so sorry you have not found your cat yet, i am sure i live quite near to you as i am sure i saw your lost advert in the Blaby pet shop? I will keep my eyes and ears open as you never know where he might have gone. I do hope he comes home very soon xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

One of my cats went missing for a week and a bit and then turned up - much thinner but no worse.

Also a colleague's cat did the same.

We both thought that they had got trapped in a building.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

coco-flo said:


> Hi Jill i am so sorry you have not found your cat yet, i am sure i live quite near to you as i am sure i saw your lost advert in the Blaby pet shop? I will keep my eyes and ears open as you never know where he might have gone. I do hope he comes home very soon xx


Thanks coco i have sent you a private message. It's a small world.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't give up hope Jill. I'm keeping everything crossed that he doesn't keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any news? 

Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that he is already back or will be back very shortly!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Any news?
> 
> Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that he is already back or will be back very shortly!


 Sorry no he hasn't turned up.
I have put him in the paper for 3 days and i have had a call. A lady thinks she's seen him in her garden. She is about 30 minutes walk away from us so i am not getting excited about it.
Both her and her neighbours hadn't seen him around their gardens before, so she's going to see if she can find him and pop him indoors for me to see.
I am going over later armed with more posters to put up around there.
The one thing she said that he was a pale ginger. so i just pray that it is him.
Will let you know.
Thanks again for thinking of us.xx


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

pale ginger sounds promising... keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed that it is him and not a lookalike.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg Jill I hope its him, I keep clicking on this thread and my heart sinks every time its not good news.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

somebody rang to say that they think they have seen him but it is about 30-40 minutes walk from us.
I went over and have spent 3 hours walking round the area. The people in the area were very kind and all the kids in the street were helping me. They went home and have put pictures of him in their windows.
The lady that rang me saw the picture and really thinks it's him but many people just think of him as being ginger, where as he's more fawn in colour.
There were 3 ginger cats there tonight when i was looking round so i am trying not to get to over excited.
Lets hope he shows up again tomorrow as the lady said she would catch him.
I feel knackered and the house looks like a bombs hit it!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jill3 said:


> somebody rang to say that they think they have seen him but it is about 30-40 minutes walk from us.
> I went over and have spent 3 hours walking round the area. The people in the area were very kind and all the kids in the street were helping me. They went home and have put pictures of him in their windows.
> The lady that rang me saw the picture and really thinks it's him but many people just think of him as being ginger, where as he's more fawn in colour.
> There were 3 ginger cats there tonight when i was looking round so i am trying not to get to over excited.
> ...


aww bless you, i have my fingers crossed that it is him and you are soon reunited.xxxxxx


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Anymore news? Ireally hope you find him safe and well.


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

Keeping my Fingers crossed that the cat is Harley!!!! which area did they think they saw him ?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

coco-flo said:


> Keeping my Fingers crossed that the cat is Harley!!!! which area did they think they saw him ?


They thought that they saw him on the pastures, Narborough. I just don't know what to think. He would have had to cross narborough station. I don't think he would do that.
One lady said that when she sees him again she will catch him. She's not rang so far so i guess i have to be patient.
One poor ginger cat was caught twice last night with people thinking it's him.
The colouring is hard to describe because people just see ginger and they think it's him. That's why i put Fawn/cream.
I just hope he's alive and well and not locked in anywhere. If anybody has got him imprisoned he will take the first opportunitiy to escape.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hi im knew on here an been reading your thread i really hope he comes home soon ive got my fingers crossed or you x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> hi im knew on here an been reading your thread i really hope he comes home soon ive got my fingers crossed or you x[/QU
> Thanks 2lisa2.
> He is so lovely. I adopted him after 6 months after one of my other British died unexpectedly. He really made me so happy again with his cute little ways.
> He always plays pee po with me on the stairs. When he comes in from outside he always makes a loud noise to say i'm here where are you?
> I just can't wait for him to return i am doing everything i can to find him.:crying:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh dear I got excited thinking he had returned,lets hope he returns to his mummy soon


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> hi im knew on here an been reading your thread i really hope he comes home soon ive got my fingers crossed or you x


Sorry i mean't to say welcome to the forum 2lisa2. Have you any puss cats? if so tell us all about them and don't forget the pics!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just passing by to see if he is home - fingers crossed it will be this weekend xxx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

not yet i get my first lovely bsh in 3 wks wil post pics as soon as he arrives really hope your little man comes home soon im sure he will x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My Baby still has not returned home. I have put him in the local paper for 3 days and this afternoon a lady rang to say that her husband saw him in sitting near their garage last week. So tonight i went round to see her and took her a better picture of him. She's just rang me back to say that her husband says that the cat he saw was Harley. Well at 10pm it's dark and raining and not much chance of finding him.Also have to be up at 5.am. So we've just printed off another 200 leaflets and will get them delivered first thing tomorrow.
They are in the next village to us about 3 miles down the road so i really do hope somebody is feeding him and keeping him dry.
I am just praying it's him and i will get him back. I can't wait for him to be in my arms again:crying:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Please please please let it be him we all want your nightmare to end and have a happy outcome


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey, i've been following your thread and was hoping by now harley would of returned, dont give up hope yet....remember one sucess story, tiggertots!


Fingers crossed he turns up home soon!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I really, really hope this is a good lead and that you find him soon.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

fingers crossed or you hun


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything still crossed here xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Same here. Rootin for you. come home boy !!.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Anymore news???????????????????


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Today Hubby and i have been around the area where somebody thought that they had seen a cat like him.
It's been pouring with rain all day and have delivered more leaflets around there.
Just bought a laminator machine as the posters are getting wet in the plastic pockets.
Also put him on the animal search web site. Got more of them to do tonight.
Thinking now to email his picture and ask anybody who lives in the area to pass his picture on to all their email addresses. You never know!!
I'll try anything!!!


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

jill3 said:


> Today Hubby and i have been around the area where somebody thought that they had seen a cat like him.
> It's been pouring with rain all day and have delivered more leaflets around there.
> Just bought a laminator machine as the posters are getting wet in the plastic pockets.
> Also put him on the animal search web site. Got more of them to do tonight.
> ...


You could also try making a Facebook page, so many people use the site that it will get to a lot of people.. 
I really hope you find your little man, I know how awful it is but don't lose hope.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Jill I do hope he's home soon xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

I keep checking back on here, hoping he is now home. i really hope and pray he is back with you very soon.


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm new here so have only just seen this. One of my cats went missing for 2 nights last year and I was beside myself. She had been locked in a neighbours garage.

I am hoping and praying that he turns up soon. Hugs x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

slavetorobbie said:


> You could also try making a Facebook page, so many people use the site that it will get to a lot of people..
> I really hope you find your little man, I know how awful it is but don't lose hope.


That's a good idea! Will start one.
Also going to start an email chain. Anybody who lives in my area to forward his photo and details to all their addresses that are in their email that live in my area.
Couldn't sleep last night thinking of new ideas.
How would i start the face book? would i put it in Harley name? or is there a missing one to put it on?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> I keep checking back on here, hoping he is now home. i really hope and pray he is back with you very soon.


Thanks Colliemeries. One day very soon i hope i will have good news.
I am now running out of ideas.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

My fingers are starting to hurt, keeping them crossed for you and your little mite all the time. So tell him to hurry up and come back to you - the little trouble maker. 

Like others I check back here every day, hoping that there will be a post from you to tell us all that he is back and that is being given huge cuddles and a big talking to! 

Thinking of you!


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I think it would be a really good idea to put an advert in your local paper - someone may have taken your cat in. How far away from home was he when he went missing, probably more than a couple of streets, so if you know the exact location I'd put posters up and post leaflets there as well.


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

jill3 said:


> That's a good idea! Will start one.
> Also going to start an email chain. Anybody who lives in my area to forward his photo and details to all their addresses that are in their email that live in my area.
> Couldn't sleep last night thinking of new ideas.
> How would i start the face book? would i put it in Harley name? or is there a missing one to put it on?


Just select 'start a group', then enter some details of Harley, make sure you put a photo on and start inviting people to join. If you don't know how to do it or don't have a Facebook profile, PM me and I will do it for you if you like. Poor Harley, I'll bet he's missing you as much as you're missing him.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Any news? Bumping this thread to keep up interest.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Holly for thinking of us.
Had a couple of phone calls but it's not him 
Had a phone call the other day and the guy asked me how much the big reward was. I told him out of all the calls and people out in the street helping me look for him he was the only one who wanted to know about how much money was in it for him. I told him i wasn't saying until i got the cat. He replied well you won't get him back and slammed the phone down.
I was in bits. I know it was a scammer. He also with held the number and has not rang back.
It's so up setting it's on my mind night and day.
Hopefully one day i will be on here with good news x


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

jill3 said:


> Thanks Holly for thinking of us.
> Had a couple of phone calls but it's not him
> Had a phone call the other day and the guy asked me how much the big reward was. I told him out of all the calls and people out in the street helping me look for him he was the only one who wanted to know about how much money was in it for him. I told him i wasn't saying until i got the cat. He replied well you won't get him back and slammed the phone down.
> I was in bits. I know it was a scammer. He also with held the number and has not rang back.
> ...


God that's awful....i feel for you. Some people eh? Not a pet owner odviously....but then he would have to be human first to understand your pain and worry. Could you possibly go to the police regarding this phone call? Thinking of you.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

jill3 said:


> Thanks Holly for thinking of us.
> Had a couple of phone calls but it's not him
> Had a phone call the other day and the guy asked me how much the big reward was. I told him out of all the calls and people out in the street helping me look for him he was the only one who wanted to know about how much money was in it for him. I told him i wasn't saying until i got the cat. He replied well you won't get him back and slammed the phone down.
> I was in bits. I know it was a scammer. He also with held the number and has not rang back.
> ...


How disgusting, I had this situation when Tigger went missing too, being called and told that they had found him and to come to the house and pick him up. On getting to the street there wasn't even that number in the street and the people were at home laughing at me, I was totally devestated and worried that I maybe in my haste took down the wrong address, it's awful how some people can do this.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

jill3 said:


> Thanks Holly for thinking of us.
> Had a couple of phone calls but it's not him
> Had a phone call the other day and the guy asked me how much the big reward was. I told him out of all the calls and people out in the street helping me look for him he was the only one who wanted to know about how much money was in it for him. I told him i wasn't saying until i got the cat. He replied well you won't get him back and slammed the phone down.
> I was in bits. I know it was a scammer. He also with held the number and has not rang back.
> ...


Scammer? Scummer, more like it...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Thanks Holly for thinking of us.
> Had a couple of phone calls but it's not him
> Had a phone call the other day and the guy asked me how much the big reward was. I told him out of all the calls and people out in the street helping me look for him he was the only one who wanted to know about how much money was in it for him. I told him i wasn't saying until i got the cat. He replied well you won't get him back and slammed the phone down.
> I was in bits. I know it was a scammer. He also with held the number and has not rang back.
> ...


What a ******* idiot!! there are some low lifes about! - stay postiive hun - hugs (())))((((()))xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Some people are just :incazzato: try & ignore it, & hope you have some good news over the weekend xxx


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

What a scumbag. You're right - he is just a scammer. Just try your best to forget him and stay positive.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope the search is going well...............well, as well as it can go.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

HollyM said:


> Hope the search is going well...............well, as well as it can go.


Thanks Holly. We are not giving up. Started an email to go round of his pictures and my contact details. I have asked all my friends and family to pass it on to people living in the Leicestershire area. You never know.
Also i hear that a lot of cats go missing for months and then just turn up. So am never gonna give up.
We miss him so much i am still in tears. I woulkd give anything to have him back with us.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi jill
have been reading about your bad news.
i wonder if someone could have taken him in you never know.
usually cats dont roam that far from home especially if they are
neutered. 
anything could have happened, maybe he could have got into a van
or something. 
i was hoping that someone may have gone on holiday and he could have
got shut in somewhere, how long has he been missing now?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> hi jill
> have been reading about your bad news.
> i wonder if someone could have taken him in you never know.
> usually cats dont roam that far from home especially if they are
> ...


He's been missing since the 27th of may, 2 1/2 weeks. He was never one to go in our garage when it was open and when ever we left the car doors open he never went in them. Also he had very sensitive hearing so i wouldn't of thought he would go anywhere near main roads. When he walked round our cul de sac he kept close to the houses and never walked along the pavement. It's a complete mystery


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

***bump***


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Been checking your thread every day... Any news yet?x


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Still got my fingers crossed that he comes home soon. Don't lose hope, a cat of mine went missing for over a month when I was a child and one day she just sauntered in like nothing had happened! Even if it's not like him to wander far, something might have spooked him and caused him to run off somewhere unfamiliar. Just keep spreading the word and his photo about. Did you set up a Facebook page? Otherwise, you could email us members with a photo of him and we could pass it on? I have a few uni friends up your way and am sure they'd pass the message further on.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah stay postive............i am thinking about you, and anything i can do just give me a shout.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

jo1234 said:


> Been checking your thread every day... Any news yet?x


 Sorry to say but no news yet. We are doing all we can.
We think about him 24 7 and hope that he is well and will come home safely anyday soon. Thanks x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

slavetorobbie said:


> Still got my fingers crossed that he comes home soon. Don't lose hope, a cat of mine went missing for over a month when I was a child and one day she just sauntered in like nothing had happened! Even if it's not like him to wander far, something might have spooked him and caused him to run off somewhere unfamiliar. Just keep spreading the word and his photo about. Did you set up a Facebook page? Otherwise, you could email us members with a photo of him and we could pass it on? I have a few uni friends up your way and am sure they'd pass the message further on.


Thanks for keeping intouch. We are still hoping he will one day very soon will just saunter in. I have heard this by a lot by people in our area that there cats have been missing for weeks and sometimes months and they just appear. It's amazing. I wonder what they get up to?
I haven't put it on face book but i have started an email that's going around all of Leicestershire so if you could pm with your email address that would be great.
I would really appriciate it.
Thanks x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

HollyM said:


> Yeah stay postive............i am thinking about you, and anything i can do just give me a shout.


Thankyou HollyM.
We are trying to be postive. I will never give up on him. Adopting him last year was the best thing that happened to us we were so Happy.
Thanks for your offer of help. It's very kind.
Will keep intouch.
Hopefully with some good news. x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep praying hun - im willing him home xxxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i still think that maybe someone has taken him in. you hear of these people who tempt cats into their homes. i hope you do hear something soon


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i still think that maybe someone has taken him in. you hear of these people who tempt cats into their homes. i hope you do hear something soon


You are so right jenny, At our old Address - Block of six flats, We took in an older cat cos the neighbor below just left it out at nights, . With Fox,s around we took her in and fed her ETC. Then The neighbour didn't like what we were doing so locked the poor thing in, even on sunny days, Until it escaped and came to our door to get spoiled and left in peace, which then was often and stayed overnight. :lol: - neighbour had 3 noisy little ones, Cat was a good age and just wanted a bit peace and quiet.

Back to the Thread jill3, It may be he has been taken in by someone. I hope and pray for you that you get him back. I check this thread everyday for good news to come your way.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww im sorry your cat has gone missing on of mine went missing once he came back after 3 weaks i was worried hope your return


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your support and suggestions. A Taxi driver has just rang to say he saw a cat like mine at 1am Sunday morning about 5 miles away from us. So again we are heading out that way with some leaflets and posters.
I don't feel very positive about this as he would have had to have gone accross major roads etc. Unless he was taken there.
There's always hope!!


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything still crossed here hope you have some luck from this sighting x


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Don't give up. I hope that you renew informing vet surgeries and checking dead cat council phone number periodically.

There are posts where the cat has been missing many months and turns up - so don't ever give up hope.


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

I really hope this sighting turns out good for you.At least people are ringing you,thats got to be good.xx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck hope it's him this time.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

How's it all going now? Still thinking of you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just another thought
some years ago i lost one of my cats and i reported him to a organisation called pet rescue. i dont if they are still going, but the man told me at the time that the amount of cats that get into vans etc and end up somewhere else. you dont know if someone could have taken him in a car and put him down somewhere else. your head goes around in circles thinking of what might have happened.
i also lost a cat that i had only just adopted. this also was a while back. iput out flyers to no avail. then about four months later i was going to work one morning and there she was digging a hole in someones front garden. apparently she turned up at someones house about two months after she disappeared and adopted them. she was literally only around the corner to where i lived.
just keeping going and dont give up


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Still not found Harley yet, we have had a couple of calls that we have followed up in the last couple of days.
A lady rang me this morning, to say she had spotted what she thought was him,and that he was limping. I just flew round leaving doors open etc. When i got to her road after looking around i found a ginger cat with 3 legs, so it must have been him that she saw.
It's 3 weeks today. so i am now going to do some follow up ringing round.
I thought that i would readvertise in the paper next weekend 'cause i think by then he would have found someone to feed him, or somebody has taken in him.
I will never give up!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know I check back here every day and every time I hope that you will say that he is finally back! Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed still. 

Yes, I would re-adverstise if you can.


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww  still no luck,, i still have my fingers crossed and truly believe you will find him.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

just to let you all know that a lady rang today to say that she saw Harley in her garden playing with next doors kitten a few days ago. It wasn't till she saw his pic in the post office window that she connected the two!!
I rushed round and put some more leaflets through and now printing off more.
When hubby comes home we are going to walk all round the old railway embankment that is near where he has been seen.( bit scared of going round there on my own!) Also more leaflet drops.
She has been the only one that has said he is not ginger but blonde in colour.
It is also a mile down the road in the village.
If there is a God please please let me find him today.
Now my bl**dy inks have ran out on the printer


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh I hope it is, the very best of luck & everything crossed still xxx


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never replied here, but I've been following this thread. I know just how you feel and am so hoping you find him really soon. My fingers are crossed. Let it be him this time!!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I've been thinking about you everyday and i too hope today is the day you find him.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

we have our fingers and paws crossed for you,it would be lovely to hear that you have found him,good luck


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I have everything crossed for you, I wonder if he will appreciate how many people have been willing him to come home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OOh, I am holding my breath waiting for good news! x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh I really hope its Harley! Spartacus was only missing for 12 hours and I was out of my mind with worry!

Good luck, and I've got everything crossed its him xx


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fingers and toes are crossed for you! Hope it's him and you get some good news soon.x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope its good news soon


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news  keeping everything crossed its your baby and u find him xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds positive. Fingers and paws crossed that it is him.

Have you knocked on the door of the person who had the kittens who the cat was playing with? (if that makes sense). It may be worth a try - just in case.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

jill3 said:


> just to let you all know that a lady rang today to say that she saw Harley in her garden playing with next doors kitten a few days ago. It wasn't till she saw his pic in the post office window that she connected the two!!
> I rushed round and put some more leaflets through and now printing off more.
> When hubby comes home we are going to walk all round the old railway embankment that is near where he has been seen.( bit scared of going round there on my own!) Also more leaflet drops.
> She has been the only one that has said he is not ginger but blonde in colour.
> ...


I do hope for your sake that it's Harley,
I have posted him on my main site for you now.
Sorry it took so long but i'm busy rearing
9, 4 & 5 week old kittens. lol
here it is if you want to take a look....
Lost & Found


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Wishing you all the best.......keep us posted!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Sounds positive. Fingers and paws crossed that it is him.
> 
> Have you knocked on the door of the person who had the kittens who the cat was playing with? (if that makes sense). It may be worth a try - just in case.


Yes i went straight round there but they were out at work. Everyone now in that area has recieved a leaflet so hopefully he will be spotted again.
The other lady said that if she see's him again she will catch him.
I think it's more leaflet drops and a bit of a waiting game.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> I do hope for your sake that it's Harley,
> I have posted him on my main site for you now.
> Sorry it took so long but i'm busy rearing
> 9, 4 & 5 week old kittens. lol
> ...


Thank you so much. You have done a fab job!!
I feel really postive today as many people say their cats have just turned up after months away from home. Also the last sighting was in our village and the lady gave a perfect description of him. So i think he's alive and kicking just taking time out! The little Sod!!!
More leaflet drops to do later. xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Thank you so much. You have done a fab job!!
> I feel really postive today as many people say their cats have just turned up after months away from home. Also the last sighting was in our village and the lady gave a perfect description of him. So i think he's alive and kicking just taking time out! The little Sod!!!
> More leaflet drops to do later. xx


Glad u feelin more positive hun - Keep up the canvasing ive a feeling he will be home really soon  xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Glad u feelin more positive hun - Keep up the canvasing ive a feeling he will be home really soon  xxx


I think he will too. Something tells me he is okay and you will get the "little sod" back soon!

I will pray again tonight, I pray for things like this, nothing serious just about cats being found and cats being fine, him above will be sick of me by now and my catty requests.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Could you go to that street later on tonight when it is quiet and dark....rattle his treats and shout his name.....Fingers crossed.x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

AHH FINGERS CROSSED SOMEONE WILL GIVE YOU THAT CALL AND LET YOU KNOW THEY HAVE MANAGED TO CATCH HIM. aLL CROSSED FOR YOU MINE WENT MISSING ONCE FOR 48 HOURS WE STILL THINK TODAY HE WAS SHUT IN SOMEWHERE HE JUST STROLLED IN AFTER HIS GRUB AND WENT TO BED AS IF TO SAY WHATS ALL THE FUSS. THINKING OF YOU. XX


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Any news???


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

The news is that a lady rang to say she thought she had seen him yesterday.
I flew round and put more leaflets through the doors. While doing that a lady came out of her house and said she saw him or what she thought was him last night at 9.30pm. So we will go again later on with some food and see if he will come.
Tomorrow i have to go to monmouth and stay the night I don't want to go now but i have to.
All i can thing about is Harley.
The lady said she will catch him and so if i am not around one of my friends will pop round to idenify him.
What with the hot weather and all this running around i am knackered and my head hurts but somehow i am on over drive.
I will keep you all in touch.
Thanks for thinking of us xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

fingers crossed for you was hoping that he would have shown up hes really having a wander. Im sure you will find him and at least you know hes been spotted and is ok. thinking of you i know how you feel every hour feels like 10.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fingers, paws & tails still crossed x


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

I really, really hope it's him. Fingers (and toes) crossed!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am thinking of your and hoping it is him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i keep coming back to this thread. preying for good news, i do hope he is home soon.xxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just checking to see if there is any news - praying he will be back with you soon xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Same here, Checking everyday that he is found safe and well.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just another update on missing Harlley.
We have had 3 phone calls from ladies in the same area that have seen him.
So we have put food out and gone round at tea time, 11 pm and 6am but no sign of him.
Also had one phone call at 3 in the morning by some stupid man saying he had got our cat and that it was black. when i told him our cat is not black he then said well it's got a few white spots on it. Plonker!
It is quite frustrating but hopefully one day he will turn up.


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww I Do Hope You Find The Little Guy  , I Would Hate If Any Of My Animals Ran Away / Got Stolen


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I do hope he turns up soon & you dont get anymore pranks  thats the last thing you need x


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

If youhave had sightings that you are pretty sure are your cat then why don't you contact your local resecue centres and ask whether they could loan you a cat trap - I would personally offer a donation. 

They may also be able to advise you on where best to position it.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Just another update on missing Harlley.
> We have had 3 phone calls from ladies in the same area that have seen him.
> So we have put food out and gone round at tea time, 11 pm and 6am but no sign of him.
> Also had one phone call at 3 in the morning by some stupid man saying he had got our cat and that it was black. when i told him our cat is not black he then said well it's got a few white spots on it. Plonker!
> It is quite frustrating but hopefully one day he will turn up.


Sounds quite hopeful 3 ladies in the same area, why do these people not try to get him ? If it was in my area I would be walking the streets with my cat bag.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Sounds quite hopeful 3 ladies in the same area, why do these people not try to get him ? If it was in my area I would be walking the streets with my cat bag.


Thanks mellowma. The ladies are all on watch for him and if they see him again they are going to catch him and then ring me what ever the time! Trouble is everytime somebody says that they think they have seen him we rush round put leaflets through the doors, search the area night and day shaking his favourite treats and then they don't seem to get another sighting.
We cycle and walk round the area everyday. We run a small taxi company and have all the drivers and some of our customers on look out as well.
It is very frustrating, most sightings have turned out to be ginger cats or ginger and white not our british cream.
12 midnight last night we really thought we had found him. I was crawling under somebodys under growth trying to catch this cat and it wasn't till i got real close up that i knew it wasn't him. Maybe next time.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

AWW so disheartening for you.  

Don't give up hope me and around 1000 others are all wishing hiom a safe return. It must be so frustrating/heartbreaking for you.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

so sorry you havent found him yet must be so frustrating having people telling you they have seen him but that you havent had any luck fingers crossed he turns up soon and someone rings to say they have got him.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

HARLEY HAS BEEN FOUND 
After 5 weeks of searching everywhere we decided to put another advert in the lost and found local paper and today i got the call.
A lady from the next village rang to say that he was in her house sitting on her new sofa.
He had turned up a couple of days ago and she knew that he wasn't a stray.
This morning she rang the RSPCA and they said that they would ring her back. They haven't!!
Her neighbour had the paper and they compared the picture to him and then rang me.
I was there in 5 minutes. When i saw him i was in floods of tears. I just couldn't believe that it was him
Her little 6 year old girl and husband hoped nobody would claim him. She said that having looked after Harley and how beautiful he is that they have decided to buy one:thumbup:
I told them about pets for homes and that there were quite a few BSH on there looking for homes. She did not want the reward she said looking at my face was her reward.
I insisted she took it and that it could go towards a BSH. That way she would always think of Harley and how they come to get one for themselves.
Harley is now sleeping having had lots of kisses and cuddles.He will be going to the vets for a check over tomorrow. He has some fur missing off one of his hind legs from a cat fight but nothing major.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

This is such amazing news. I'm so very pleased for you. I wish you loads of lovely days together!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  Just brilliant I bet your over the moon  dont forget to wag finger at him after giving him a huge hug from me


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so pleased for you. And door him. He looks so happy with his little meeces!

I can tell you how pleased I am for you. Great, great news.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

As i said to you absolutely fantastic news, so happy for you!:thumbup:


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh Jill, I'm so incredibly happy for you!! Have thought of you so much and prayed that he'd be found safe! If only he could tell you what he's been up to hey? I'm so glad he's home where he belongs, well done for not giving up hope - all the hard work was worth it!!
xxx


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

brilliant!!

this site has had many happy endings recently and must give hope to anyone with a missing puss.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow this is the most amazing news, I was only telling someone today about him, Im so glad hes home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh I am SO pleased. I have been following this thread and each and every update.
I do think he should have a tsrict punishment for his naughty behaviour....something harsh along the lines of big squeezy cuddles on the hour every hour followed by his favourite snack!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

excellent news I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm just so glad that your beautiful boy is finally home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What a naughty puss to give you such a fright :nono:

Still I'm pretty sure that this pales into insignificance now your baby is back in your arms where he belongs  xxx


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh what fabulous news. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I lost one of my cats for 2 days and it was so emotional when we got her back, but after 5 weeks WOW WOW WOW!!!!

Big hugs for you and Harley!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats wonderful news,I am so glad that he is safe and well,I for one never gave up hope and judging by the interest and concern there must have been quite a lot of fingers and paws crossed for you both.This is just the best news ever:thumbup:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great news. :d


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG - that is fabulous news! I am so so happy for you. You and he must be over the moon!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay    Excellent news!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG!! fabulous news!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: another happy ending! so pleased he is home and reunited with his familyxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

That is fantastic news. Well done to the lady that found him & kept him safe, if only it was a few days.

I bet he will be getting lots of treats over the next few days.

Congrats again.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

wow, congrats on finding him all your hard work paid off :thumbup:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg so glad you found him :thumbup:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

so so soooooo glad he's home safe and sound

he certainly looks healthy enough so not like he's gone hungry on his vacation.

how long is he grounded for?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

jill3 said:


> HARLEY HAS BEEN FOUND
> After 5 weeks of searching everywhere we decided to put another advert in the lost and found local paper and today i got the call.
> A lady from the next village rang to say that he was in her house sitting on her new sofa.
> He had turned up a couple of days ago and she knew that he wasn't a stray.
> ...


Wow him upstairs must listen to my cat ramblings. Thank goodness and YAswearywordHOOOOOOO!!!!.

OMG you must be elated, give him a big hug from me! Gosh I feel quite emotional.


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

So happy for you, x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh jill i am so so so pleased you have him back, just shows what perseverance will do.
give him a big kiss from me, maybe now he will have learnt his lesson, bless him


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> so so soooooo glad he's home safe and sound
> 
> he certainly looks healthy enough so not like he's gone hungry on his vacation.
> 
> how long is he grounded for?


He's grounded till we get all the fencing cat proofed!!
Been today to get a replacement panel. Then when Hubby gets home we have to decide how to do the cat proofing.
He's off to the vets today for a check over and have got a Harness so we are going for a walk around the garden.
Couldn't sleep much last night, so excited with getting him back he kept jumping on and off the bed for cuddles all night. It was so nice.:thumbup:


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so happy for you 
Good luck on cat proofing the garden!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have just read your post Brilliant news you must be sooooo happy All those weeks of worry and now you have him home.Iam so pleased for you:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank goodness he is safe and well and back home, what lovely people for getting in touch with you, i bet you are over the moon.xxxxxxx


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing! I'm so delighted for you!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

yesssssssss at last so chuffed for you maybe your sleep better now. such a worry when the go walk about.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

What a relief! I am so amazed that you didnt give up - what a lucky cat :thumbup:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so glad you found your Harley i hope all goes well wth his check up at the vets 
i have a very different problem a lady who lives nearby died of cancer and she used help the cat protection league she has 4 cats from them her husband is looking after them but he has 2 young boys well to cut a long story short i have been feeding 3 very large stray toms they are obviously kicked out and living rough by the injuries and how dirty they are i have to feed them outside the front of my house as my garden is cat proofed (although my Ragdoll Tiga aka Houdini has got out twice so we have had to extend the chicken wire) but 3 weeks age a cat that i thought looked like a cross egyption mau turned out to be a cross bengal and one of her cats the trrouble is she has tried to adopt me i think she is looking for Paula the lady who died my neighbour has told paula's mum and they have treid to keep her in but she keeps coming back i will not let her in my home and i could not if she was a true stray as my black and white moggie would not let her in she is very territorial i just hope that Russ does something to get her to go back to them before winter comes

viv xx


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi jill how did the check up at the vets go for Harley? i am it was ok.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Harley's check up went fine. The only think we need to do is to start to clean his teeth as he has a bit of redness on his gum.
When we adopted Harley he was an out door cat. The trouble was that he had freedom day and night. We never let him out at night and at the moment he is being kept indoors until we get the cat proofing fencing up.
The people that found him, loved him so much that they went on the internet and found a BSH Blue female retired from breeding. They collected her yesterday and tomorrow we are going over to see her.
So it is a real Happy ending.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tig'N'Soot (Nov 16, 2009)

I am so pleased to hear the news that you have your precious baby back! :thumbup: So pleased that I just dropped my chopsticks and stir fry is now all over the front of my top! 

Give Harley a big old hug from me and my gang xxxx


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww made up for you. Had even told OH and he's now fixed the gate - just in case she escapes! Glad the vets went well and what lovely people they were who found her!

Told Spartacus and she chirruped... although that may be because she just caught - and ate - a fly. Dirty girl. 

Well done Jill - give Harley a big cuddle from me and Spartacus. xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad all went well at the vet :thumbup: so pleased its a happy ending :thumbup:xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww that's great they are getting a BSH too. There are some nice people in the world. Lovely you are keeping in touch to! Nice happy ending. x


----------

